# Source Of Supply Of Bearing And Lubrication Metal Plate Chart For Sb 10"



## razinman (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi All,
                  As seen from prior  post I'm  just about done!
                  I'm in need of the metal plates that go on the cover (of the head to the main spindle shaft) which
         states the lubrication plate(part # AS441-3) and the bearing plate(part #AS532RH2).
                  Does anyone a source of supply ?
         Thanks again............Raz


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 29, 2016)

There is a guy on ebay that sells reproduction plates that are good quality. They are not the raised letter type like the originals but very good quality just the sam. Just do a search for them on ebay. I used them on my restore, they are nice.


----------



## razinman (Feb 29, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> There is a guy on ebay that sells reproduction plates that are good quality.
> Hi Woodtick,
> I did a search on E-bay nothing found as to what I wanted, I did call SB lathe co. they said they have the bearing plate chart
> which I'll probably buy. I also needed the lube plate guide. If you can remember who sold them on E-bay it would be helpful.
> ...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 29, 2016)

I can't find the guy that was selling them, maybe he's done. But I did find this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-ORIGIN...673312?hash=item5682dc74a0:g:9K0AAOSwKtVW0M6o


----------



## McRuff (Feb 29, 2016)

The man  you need to contact is Jim Kull from the south bend forum of practical machinist. This is his email addy: jimkull@consolidated.net

He will get you what you need, I have 3 plates from him, all beautifully done.


----------



## razinman (Feb 29, 2016)

McRuff said:


> The man  you need to contact is Jim Kull from the south bend forum of practical machinist. This is his email addy: jimkull@consolidated.net
> 
> He will get you what you need, I have 3 plates from him, all beautifully done.


Thank you so much I will do that, I remember that there was someone from the old posts BUT could not remember his name
  Regards...........Raz


----------

